# More pentax



## usayit (Apr 13, 2006)

Well... not as old as the cameras that show up here but I finally found an LX to add to my collection.  It feels so solid in my hands.  







Man... I love my pancake lens.  So compact!






Also... added a zoom to my 645 system.  Man this lens is huge!  Much larger than I ever would have guessed.  When mounted on the 645 body, it looks like a weapon of some sorts..






My wife officially thinks I'm nuts.. oh well.. its nice out.. time to see what it can do.

Cheers!


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice!!

Rob


----------



## JonK (Apr 13, 2006)

go kik some butt with that 645  awesome.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, baby! Very nice!


----------



## Alpha (Apr 14, 2006)

Awesome! I'm a big Pentax fan, and absolutely love my ME Super. I've considered buying an LX, but have read some iffy things about the metering. Maybe if I win the lottery I'll buy one of the aniversary LX models. I'm about to pick up a Pentax 645, too, and can't wait.


----------



## usayit (Apr 14, 2006)

Took my LX and 645 to the Princeton cemetery a yesterday.  Both performed quite well and I'm satisfied so far.  I can't wait to get the negatives into my darkroom and see what surprises await.  

The LX feels so good in my hand...  such a solid piece of work that makes one feel confident.  No unnecessary gadgetry... a tool designed to do one thing right with no complexities to get in the way.  Just a tad bit more refined than my ME SE which is my other user.  Very different from the feature rich Canon A-1.  It was a perfect companion to my 645.  I kept a nice wide angle lens on it the whole time while the 645 alternated between 55mm and 75mm lenses. 

The only thing that surprised me about the LX is shutter noise.  I expected it to be quieter and more damped than my other Pentax bodies.  Its actually about the same as the ME.  

The quiet Leica M6 shutter is something to hear.... some day..  I may have one in my collection.


Max Bloom.. you are going to love the 645.  Its such an easy MF camera to carry and shoot hand held.  Just don't forget to set the ISO everytime you load...


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 15, 2006)

Not to hijack with hopefully a non-stupid question, but will K-mount lenses fit those 645 bodies?


----------



## DestinDave (Apr 15, 2006)

Sweet!  Good find...  I've gone back to my local pro shop and looked at a used 645 many times.  The price is right and it looks, feels, and sounds in excellent condition.  Just haven't convinced myself to part with the cash yet...


----------



## usayit (Apr 15, 2006)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> Not to hijack with hopefully a non-stupid question, but will K-mount lenses fit those 645 bodies?



Nope.  The pentax 645 has a larger negative and their lenses are larger.  Same with my even larger Pentax 67.  There is an adapter made by Pentax to allow Pentax 67 lenses to be mounted to a 645 body.  I believe the idea was to allow photographers with Pentax 67 systems to use a 645 body as a compact backup camera.  I do recall a third party adapter that will allow a 645 lens to mate to a K-mount 35mm pentax.


----------



## duncanp (Apr 16, 2006)

thats some noce lens for your 645, remember get a skylight lol, you wouldnt want to drop that....


----------

